# USA TRAINS BIGBOY



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This version from USA Trains is the heaviest loco to run on the Thurnby track that I can recall. 
That would include the Accucraft, Railking and the live steam Aster. 
It does give the advantage however that this version is unlikely to slip regardless of what load it is hauling! 
You do ofcourse need a fair sized track and check before running that your 'infrastructure' has sufficient clearence. 
Check out this monolith on the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=596Bl4LNj88


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice video. Yes, you really need some running room for this size locomotive.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, USAT Big Boy is the best..


----------

